# F31 diesel warm up time



## misha_birman (Oct 25, 2005)

My F31 diesel takes a long time to warm up. On average it takes about 4 miles for the arrow to start moving and about 15 miles for the car to reach recommended temperature. Not sure if my thermostat is stuck open or this is normal. 
Please comment.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds normal yet the gauge is probably buffered anyways. "Normal" can be a wide range actually.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Mine is the same.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Same. Longer in winter. Sometimes it never gets to normal temp on shorter trips.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

Yep, Diesel take a while to warm up. My Jette used to take about 30 minutes with a speed above 40 to get warm. The 328d last winter when we had -10F temps for several weeks, would take a long time to get warm.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

This is the main reason that the diesel cars have an electrical element in the hvac system.


----------



## MotoWPK (Oct 5, 2012)

I experienced the same thing with a Jetta TDI years ago, but our F15 35d warms surprisingly quickly, indeed, much faster than our '13 328xi did. Comparing those two I considered the possibility that the former was indicating coolant temp while the latter indicated oil temp (and thus took longer than most cars that measure coolant temp), but the temp gauge on the F15 35d clearly indicates it is oil temperature being displayed.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

There is some efficiency involved here, but predominately I'm guessing is the extra heavy engine block compared to the gas version is to blame. You have to heat up that metal as well. i do notice that even in the winter my mpgs readout starts going up even when it is just barely off of cold indicated that engine internals are warming up nicely, the oil temperature is just not up there yet. Good thing for multigrade engine oils.


----------

